# power port placment



## stacyterramiggi@hotmail.com

does anyone know what ICD-9 code is used for a power port placement. I just started coding recently b/c our coder is out on maternity leave. I have a v -code for the removal but cant seem to find a code for the placement


----------



## SS62

Hi
I use the diagnosis for specific cancer patient has, if port is for chemo.  Is it for chemo, or for something else?


----------



## Anita Johnson

*Agree with SS62*

I agree that the dx to be used is the dx for medical necessity for the procedure. What CPT code are you using?


----------



## ASC CODER

459.81  Venous (peripheral) insufficiency, unspecified 

I use that with cancer dx and 36571 if its for chemo purposes.


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com

I agree with using the dx for medical necessity but I would also attach V58.81 fitting and adjustment of vascular catheter (port)


----------

